# Aqua inspiration



## Aceman21

Sad to say that aqua inspiration has closed its doors. I went there today to look for some supplies to come to see it was his last day. They had a few things still for sale at good prices, so I picked up a new 16x16x16 cube for 55 bucks. I really wanted to by more but it’s xmas so I couldn’t lol


----------



## coldmantis

Yes it's very sad, was also there this evening. I wanted to buy some soil since it's' 50% off everything but all their soil is sold out, There was a still a decent amount of dry goods left. A whole lot of T5HO fixtures, many tanks. I also saw that 16x16x16 cube, I had to stop myself from buying it since I'm already planning to setup a 52g rimless during the christmas holidays.


----------



## Aceman21

coldmantis said:


> Yes it's very sad, was also there this evening. I wanted to buy some soil since it's' 50% off everything but all their soil is sold out, There was a still a decent amount of dry goods left. A whole lot of T5HO fixtures, many tanks. I also saw that 16x16x16 cube, I had to stop myself from buying it since I'm already planning to setup a 52g rimless during the christmas holidays.


I bought that tank lol I don't know where it's going to go buy for that price I couldn't say no. I wanted to buy like 3 of the tanks he had left. I was looking at the lights but I'm not sure if there any good or not


----------



## planter

Man that sucks I'm just in the beginning stages of setting up a new planted tank. I was hoping to visit AI on boxing day. It's too bad they couldn't make it work it was my favorite store.


----------



## cb1021

You went to the new location and it's closed?


----------



## coldmantis

cb1021 said:


> You went to the new location and it's closed?


Yes they moved from the steeles/Kennedy location to the Denison a few months back, they haven't even finished setting up their live stock yet and the Owner decide to close down the business. Today (Tuesday) is the very last day AI is open so they were clearing all their stock at 50% off.


----------



## solarz

Well, that really sucks!


----------



## slipfinger

Rumour was on the streets for a while... Honestly I think the new location was just a place holder to try and liquidate as much inventory as they could. 

The GTA really needs a 'GOOD' dedicated Aquascaping/planted tank store.


----------



## planter

Obviously there is not enough customers to support one.


----------



## cb1021

There's enough customers however customers are looking for service and experience. 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## infolific

planter said:


> Obviously there is not enough customers to support one.


I don't think we can conclude the above.

AI seemed to make obviously bad decisions like not actually being open during stated business hours. And when they moved they gave up their phone number and their website.

When I compare AI to other specialty shops, like ShrimpFever, that are more customer-focused, it's no wonder AI closed.

Note: I fully acknowledge that I'm someone looking from the outside with no real insight into what was actually going on behind the scenes.


----------



## slipfinger

We don't know the whole story behind AS and why it failed, but at one point they had a descent store and sold descent products.

Selling a bunch of knock off crap (which is basically all they had at the end) is not going to cut it in the long run. 

I seriously think a store with good products and a good selection of plants should be able to survive. 

I know when Aquatic Kingdom would bring in a order of 1000 different bunches of stem plants they would disappearing in a matter of weeks. Maybe not hung profits in selling plants but the demand is there.....


----------



## default

Very unfortunate to lose a business like Aqua Inspiration, the store had it's ups and downs, but their rimless starphire tanks were still some of the best available in the city. 
However, the store had multiple owners and there were a lot of moving parts to a business like that, especially one dealing with imports of goods like aquariums and soil. I'm sure they had their faults, but it's just sad to see a store that has been around for a good amount of time close their doors.


----------



## charlie1

Unfortunate indeed!
I discovered this store in it`s teen days operating out of a shared location in a tiny room and made several purchases from them including my 79 gallon tank which i still have to this day.
As mentioned they were several owners and moving parts to this type of business including the astronomical cost of shipping things like soil and tanks from China.
Sad to see you guys go.


----------



## Patrick Ang

Wait did their Kennedy and Steeles location close or did the warden and Denison location close or both? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceman21

Patrick Ang said:


> Wait did their Kennedy and Steeles location close or did the warden and Denison location close or both?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He moved from Kennedy to Denison then closed


----------



## Patrick Ang

NOOOOOOOOOO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Ang

Where am I supposed to get my knockoff glassware and StarFire tanks and cheap Chinese stuffffffff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceman21

Patrick Ang said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya I know it sucks. They had the best tanks. Now I don't know where to get tanks like that any more


----------



## zenster

I had to find out the hard way that they shut down by going there in person last week. Fortunately I was in the neighborhood anyways. But before that I was there during fall when the dude (Jake?) was just setting up. He even gave me his new business card. Hard to compete with online retailers working out of their basements.


----------



## coldmantis

Aceman21 said:


> Ya I know it sucks. They had the best tanks. Now I don't know where to get tanks like that any more


If you like those rimless tanks, M&J aquariums, Lucky's and that new magical aquariums carry those, actually any chinese aquarium store has a large selection of rimless tanks.


----------



## Aceman21

coldmantis said:


> If you like those rimless tanks, M&J aquariums, Lucky's and that new magical aquariums carry those, actually any chinese aquarium store has a large selection of rimless tanks.


I've been to lucky's and didn't see any there. Haven't heard of the other too, where are they ?


----------



## coldmantis

M&J is around midland and lawrence, magical aquarium is ellesmere and kennedy.


----------



## Aceman21

coldmantis said:


> M&J is around midland and lawrence, magical aquarium is ellesmere and kennedy.


Awesome thanks, I'll have to check them out


----------



## zenster

coldmantis said:


> M&J is around midland and lawrence, magical aquarium is ellesmere and kennedy.


Is this magical aquarium place fairly new? Are they next to that reptile store?


----------



## planter

Never mind the tanks they carried netlea aquasoil. I have no idea where I'm going to find some now that they are closed.


----------



## coldmantis

planter said:


> Never mind the tanks they carried netlea aquasoil. I have no idea where I'm going to find some now that they are closed.


I was there about a month before they closed up shop to get more netlea soil. They were OOS and he said he's getting more but in a non confident voice, fast forward a month and they are closed down. If you want Chinese soil there is a place that sells it I think it was called aquarium2u I think it's steeles and McCowen? I'm not sure. but they have a lot of chinese soil brands there.


----------



## coldmantis

zenster said:


> Is this magical aquarium place fairly new? Are they next to that reptile store?


no the reptile store is south of Ellesmere this aquarium is north of Ellesmere.


----------



## planter

Thanks coldmantis


----------



## coldmantis

planter said:


> Thanks coldmantis


Don't thank me yet lol. Netlea is my top favourite soil because of the nice grey colour and the random size grains. All these other Chinese soils I see are all black with very uniform cyclindrical shapes. They look very unnatural and I'm pretty sure I did a pinch test and they crumbled.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## planter

coldmantis said:


> Don't thank me yet lol. Netlea is my top favourite soil because of the nice grey colour and the random size grains. All these other Chinese soils I see are all black with very uniform cyclindrical shapes. They look very unnatural and I'm pretty sure I did a pinch test and they crumbled.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Mine too I found it better than the Ada aquasoil. I'll keep my eyes peeled and let you know if I come across any.


----------



## charlie1

Aceman21 said:


> Ya I know it sucks. They had the best tanks. *Now I don't know where to get tanks like that any more*


Check with your local Big Als, they are now carrying low iron rimless tanks under the Seapora Crystal line, silicone job is great and some of the larger tanks seems to be thicker glass, all at competitive prices - popular 60 P style @ 99.99


----------



## Aceman21

charlie1 said:


> Check with your local Big Als, they are now carrying low iron rimless tanks under the Seapora Crystal line, silicone job is great and some of the larger tanks seems to be thicker glass, all at competitive prices - popular 60 P style @ 99.99


I try and stay away from the big als near me. Everything is so over priced, and their fish selection is terrible. But I will it check out just to see those tanks


----------



## zenster

coldmantis said:


> no the reptile store is south of Ellesmere this aquarium is north of Ellesmere.


I noticed Magical Aquarium is in the same strip mall as the reptile place when I drove by this morning. Just a few doors away actually. Unfortunately it wasn't open when I drove by otherwise I would have went in.


----------

